# Anonimo Wayfarer II



## Hoggyvillage (Jun 7, 2010)

I've just taken delivery of a Wayfarer II and also invested in an extra strap (Tobacco with orange stitching). I notice that the crystal seems to be seated in some kind of gasket which is visible from the front of the watch. Can any Anonimo expert explain the purpose of this ?


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome, Your choice was a very nice watch.

About your concern, see the video of the Anonimo spa :






If you see the video pay attention after the 8 min 10 sec there shows how the crystal is applied to the case and i can't see any seal.

Wear it and enjoy it in the best of health.


----------



## Hoggyvillage (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Sadly the link won't play correctly on my Mac - I'll keep trying. In order to make the seal clear on a photo I'll need to use a macro lens then try to upload it. I'll give it a shot, but as one new to the forum it might take me a little way to find my way round.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Weird, Vimeo supports Mac and Pc, try again !

Or try downloading the whole video there on vimeo is an option is a MP4 file so no problem on Mac.


----------



## Hoggyvillage (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks again for the link which I've now watched. Actually, I think there does seem to be a white seal applied prior to the crystal being "pressured" into place. I'll persevere with the close up photo.


----------



## Hoggyvillage (Jun 7, 2010)

I think I've succeeded. Perhaps the seal to which I refer can be seen on the attached photo. Thanks for your support so far.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Hoggyvillage said:


> I think I've succeeded. Perhaps the seal to which I refer can be seen on the attached photo. Thanks for your support so far.


Ok, I think the crystal is thicker and the border have a kind of polish thats why looks like a seal, We wait for someone with more knowledge my friend, a really nice watch the straps looks awesome.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

OK the seal should not be visible except through the crystal and not out side the watch as it appears here. Normally the crystal gasket is set above the rehute and the crystal is pressed into it. The crystal gasket should never extend above the bezel since this would make it susceptible to damage. Sapphire crystals use either a white or opaque gaskets to allow for the sapphire hardness and any irregularities between the two surfaces (crystal and case).

Is this the Wayfarer II Prototype from Ebay?

Sorry I do not have a picture from that angle but you can see here no gasket is extending above the bezel. That is not right if what I think I am seeing is correct.


----------



## Hoggyvillage (Jun 7, 2010)

The more I look at it - especially through a loupe, the more sure I am that it's a seal. I do hope someone more knowledgeable than myself (which wouldn't be hard) can make clear the process. Thanks for the comments about the strap, it does look good; I'd like the same colour and stitching for another watch of mine. I've added a better photo for anyone's pleasure.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

samanator said:


> OK the seal should not be visible except through the crystal and not out side the watch as it appears here. Normally the crystal gasket is set above the rehute and the crystal is pressed into it. The crystal gasket should never extend above the bezel since this would make it susceptible to damage. Sapphire crystals use either a white or opaque gaskets to allow for the sapphire hardness and any irregularities between the two surfaces (crystal and case).
> 
> Is this the Wayfarer II Prototype from Ebay?


:-!

I told you my friend here a lot of people with Knowledge about watches.

Thanks Michael !


----------



## Hoggyvillage (Jun 7, 2010)

It was advertised on Ebay but I'm not sure it was advertised as a prototype. I eventually bought it from a "reputable dealer". I'm not sure if I would be breaking any protocol to mention by name.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

No need to name anyone. Does it have lume on the 12,3,6 and 9 numbers. The prototype on Ebay did not. If this is a prototype it may not be a production level watch.


----------



## Hoggyvillage (Jun 7, 2010)

It does indeed have lume on the 12, 3, 6, 9 and also on the second hand and on the PR and GMT hand. It's actually still within warranty and was originally supplied by UK main dealer. I do like things to be "as they should"; any advice is appreciated.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

OK so I would suggest sending it back to them to have the gasket replace. Crystal gaskets should not be exposed outside the watch. Something is wrong there if it is above the bezel lip as it seems. Generally they stop about a 1mm or more below the bezel. They should be able to get it fixed rather easily but it will require the watch to be disassembled and the crystal pressed out.


----------



## Hoggyvillage (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice; will do


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Just to be sure the gasket is sticking out and it is just not glare on the side edge of the crystal?

I really can't tell in this picture:










Take a look at this thread it does not have as much glare:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=394667


----------



## Hoggyvillage (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks again. The more I consider the available photos, the more sure I am that my watch is just as it should be. I'll confirm this myself tomorrow comparing it with another.

Thanks again for your support


----------



## Hoggyvillage (Jun 7, 2010)

Just for interest to those who helped last week. Anonimo UK confirm that the Wayfarer is exactly as it should be. Also it seems that this is the rarer Drass finish, only 2 of which were supplied to the UK in this first edition. This is my first Anonimo but it won't be the last!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

I told you man, is just the angle of pictures and our eyes hahaha.

Umm you got the Bug...


----------



## ClementW (Jun 28, 2009)

Hoggyvillage said:


> Just for interest to those who helped last week. Anonimo UK confirm that the Wayfarer is exactly as it should be. Also it seems that this is the rarer Drass finish, only 2 of which were supplied to the UK in this first edition. This is my first Anonimo but it won't be the last!


Hello Sir,

I have the exact same watch and "issue" as you ;-)

The gasket does rise above the watch case and yes, i have nicked the bezel gasket when I banged the watch recently :-(

It is a cool watch and has been daily wear these day :-!

I am sure you are enjoying yours now.

God Bless.

Cheers
Clement


----------



## Hoggyvillage (Jun 7, 2010)

My latest issue is the new strap, sourced from and fitted by Anonimo UK. It's so thick that it scrapes on the buckle and chafes on the case. Having worn it twice it is damaged on its edges and also close to the case (albeit on the underside where it cannot be seen when worn).
I've written to Anonimo asking for their reactions and comments. I still think it's a great watch but intend to source an alternative strap. I'll post pictures next week.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

I saw the issue you have now on the big San Marco but not in the regular watches, may be you get a thicker than usual, the one you have has the stich at the lugs?


----------

